# كيف تشرحين القداس لطفلك !!!؟؟؟؟



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2010)

شرح مختصر للقداس التعليمى للأطفال

الإستعداد للقداس


أول شئ :

الشمامسة بيقدموا التون لأبونا ... علشان يرشمها لهم ، قبل ما يلبسوها...
أبونا اللى بيخدم الذبيحة هو اللى يرشم التون.


التونية لازم تترشم لسببين :

- ياخدوا إذن وحل من أبونا علشان يصلوا معاه.
- والتونيه تتبارك بالرشم بالصليب.
( لأنها مش لبس عادى ) .

أبونا يفتح ستر الهيكل، ويقول :

" إليسون إيماس أوث يئوس ... إرحمنا يا الله الآب ضابط الكل...".
يطلب لنا رحمة ، لأن الوجود فى حضرة الله يحتاج إلى
رحمة، لأننا ما نستاهلش نقف قدام ربنا .
" أبانا الذى ... " :
- دائمًا نبدأ بيها ونختم بيها صلواتنا ...

- وما تتقالش مباشرًة كده، لكن لها مقدمة بإستمرار :
إجعلنا مستحقين أن نقول بشكر : " أبانا الذى فى ... " .
- دى الملايكة ما تقدرش تقولها ...

- وفى صلاة القسمة، أبونا يقول :


- " لكى بقلبٍ طاهر، نفسٍ مستنير ة، ووجهٍ غير مخزى ،
وإيمان بلا رياء ، ومحبةٍ كاملة ، ورجاءٍ ثابت ، نجس ( نجرؤ )
بدالةٍ بغير خو فٍ، أن ندعوك يا الله الآب القدوس الذى فى
السموات، ونقول : " يا أبانا الذى فى السموات... ".
أبانا .. مش أبى :
- حتى لو كنت لوحدك ... فى بيتك .
لأنك مش لوحدك ... معاك قديسين .
- بتقولها بلسان الجسد الواحد ... الذى تنتمى إليه.
- ما نعرفش نقول : أبوى، نعرف نقول : " أبانا ".




أبونا يفرش المذبح :

بنستعد علشان الملك جاى عندنا.
والمفروض أن الفرش يستمر على المذبح لغاية نهاية
القداس.

وقبل أبونا ما يفرش المذبح :
يقول صلوات سرية ( فى سره ) ... صلاة إستعداد
معناها : أبونا بيفرش قلبه، علشان يستقبل المسيح.
يقول لربنا : أنا ما أستاهلش أقف قدامك.
لكنى بأفرش قلبى علشان أستقبلك يا رب.

نصلى المزامير ( مزامير الحمل ) :

لأنها نبوات بتتكلم عن المسيح قبل مجيئه.
بنصلى السواعى ( من الأجبية ) اللى تتوافق مع ميعاد
صلاة القداس .
وليها نظام خاص :
يوم الصيام : نصلى ال الثالثة، السادسة، التاسعة
( علشان القداس بيتأخر فى أيام الصوم ... علشان
الإنقطاع ).
يوم الفطار : نصلى ال الثالثة، السادسة .
فى الصوم الكبير، صوم نينوى، البرامون :
بنصلى من الثالثة لغاية النوم ( والستار فى الأديرة ) .

علشان كده فى ليلة عيد الميلاد والغطاس والقيامة مش
بنصلى مزامير.
مفروض الحمل والأباركه :
يكونوا موجودين، ويحضروا صلوات المزامير .
علشان يتقدسوا بالصلاة .

أبونا بيغسل إيديه ٣ مرات :

يردد ٣ صلو ات من المزامير ( فيها المعنى بتاع الغسيل
والطهارة ) :
* " تنضح على بزوفاك فأطهر ... "
* " إغسلنى فأبيض ... "
* " أغسل يد ى بالنقاوة ... "
معناها :
إغسل قلبى يا رب من جو ا ، علشان أبقى م ؤَهل لتقديم
الحمل.

إختيار الحمل :

- أبونا ينقى أحسن قربانه موجودة فى طبق الحمل :

مدوره كويس ، سليمة ، الخروم واضحة ، الختم
واضح ، الإسبادياقون سليم .
( لأنها بترمز للمسيح الكامل ) .
لأن قربانة الحمل هى دى المسيح بعد ما تتحول
لجسده الطاهر.
- المسيح : " معلم بين رِبوة ".
- وعدد القربان يبقى فردى لأن المسيح متفرد " الوحيد
ال*** ".


بعد إختيار الحمل :

يبقى عدد القربان زوجى ، لأن عدد الرسل زوجى ،
المسيح أرسلهم " إثنين إثنين أمام وجهه ".
أبونا يمسح القربانة باللفافة .
ويرشمها بالأباركة اللى فى القارورة .

يدخل بها الهيكل :

ويغسلها ( يعمدها ) زى ما عمل المعمدان مع المسيح ...
ويلفها زى ما العدرا لفت الطفل يسوع فى الأقماط .
زى الأكفان اللى لفوا بها المسيح قبل دفنه.

( قبل ما يحط القربانة فى الصينية ) .

لأن الصينية دى المذود اللى إتولد فيه.
القبر اللى إندفن فيه.
هو ده إيماننا أن المسيح حاضر معنا فى كل مراحل
حياته.
( مولود – معمد – متألم – ميت – قائم من الأموات...).

يرفع القربانة على رأسه ويقول : " مجدًا وإكرامًا ... ".


الرشومات :

أبونا يرشم القربانه والأباركة ٣ مرات :
• مبارك الله الآب ...
• " إبنه الوحيد ...
• " الروح القدس المعزى ...
يرد الشماس : واحد هو الآب القدوس ...
ويرد الشعب : ذوكصابترى ( المجد للآب ... ) .
وده يعنى أن : أبونا والشمامسة والشعب ...
بيشتركوا فى تمجيد الثالوث ... يعنى كلنا بنشترك فى
تمجيد الثالوث .

الرشم بالصليب :

الكاهن يمسك الصليب فى إيده دايمًا ... إلا إذا كان
هيمسك الذبيحة أو الشورية .. يعنى إذا كانت إيده هاتنشغل .
فيما عدا ذلك لا يترك الصليب .
( لأن الصليب بيستره قدام ربنا ).
ويعطى السلام بالصليب ... لأن السلام هو عطية ربنا من
خلال الصليب والفداء .
السلام لجميعكم :
هذه الكلمة تحمل قوًة لأنها ُتعطى سلام وهدوء وإطمئنان
للشعب.
يرد الشعب :
" ولروحك أيضًا " ... كأن الشعب يعطى السلام للكاهن...
الشعب مش ضيف .
كل الشعب خدام ... ما عندناش متفرجين ... الكل
يخدم...

يا رب أرحم :

أكثر الصلوات تكرارًا ... لأنها ُتعبر عن رهبة الوقوف
أمام الله .

أبونا يصلى صلاة الشكر :

بعد ما يحط القربانة فى الصينية .
والأباركة فى الكاس.
القداس كله بنسميه سر الشكر ( الإفخارستيا ) .
وفى كل صلواتنا بنبدأ بالشكر.

أبونا يغطى المذبح بالإبرسفارين :

اللفافة الكبيرة ، تغطى كل المذبح.
إشارًة إلى دفن المسيح فى القبر.
ويحط عليها لفافة مطبقه على شكل مثلث
( رمزًا للختم ).
والإبروسفارين رمز الحجر .
وبعدين أبونا يقول تحليل الخدام :
- كلنا ه ا نخدم الذبيحة ... يبقى كلنا محتاجين حِل علشان
نخدم .

- ما فيش حد فينا جاى يتفرج ... كلنا خدام للملك .
- الكهنة والشمامسة يسجدوا قدام الهيكل والشعب كمان .
- ناخد الحِل من فم الثالوث والكنيسة والقديسين اللى دافعوا
عن الإيمان الأرثوذكسى .
- اللى ما يعترفش بالثالوث ولا بهؤلا ء القديسين ما ينفعش
يشترك معنا.

الألحان :

اللحن القبطى يخدم الكلمة ، ويعطى الشعب الإحساس اللى
ورا الكلمة ... فينفعل الشعب كله ...

أثناء الألحان :

أبونا يلف حوالين المذبح يعمل دورة البخور وقدامه
٢ شمامسة بالبشارة والصليب.
ويصلى الأواشى ( الصلوات ) :
سلام الكنيسة – الآباء – الإجتماعات .
تتقرى القراءات :
البولس – الكاثوليكون – الإبركسيس .
( كل ده يسموه القداس التعليمى ).

بخور البولس :

أبونا يلف يبخر وسط الشعب.
يطلب لنا بركة بولس الرسول.
دى فرصة توبه للشعب ... الشعب يبقى حانى رأسه ويقدم
توبة ... وكل واحد يذكر خطاياه .
وأبونا يجمع هذه الصلوات ( خطايا الشعب )
على الشورية ...
ويبخر فى الكنيسة كلها :
لأن بولس لف العالم كله وخدمه.
فالكاهن يغمر العالم كله بصلوات الكنيسة ...
الكنيسة لا يحدها مكان ...
كل جهات الأرض مخدومة بصلواتها



أثناء الدورة :

أبونا كأنه يجمع إعترافات الشعب وصلواتهم وطلباتهم.
فى الطقس القديم :
كان الكاهن يحط إيده على رأس كل واحد ... ويقول :
بركة بولس أ، بركة بخور باكرأ، بركة بخور العشية ...

يخرج أبونا من الهيكل يلاقى العذراء على يمينه ...
- يقول لها : السلام لكِ أيتها الممتلئة نعمة .
بنسلم عليكِ مع الملاك غبريال ( اللى علمنا السلام ) .
- يبص للشعب يلاقى الشعب وفى وسطه قديسين كثيرين ،
مش بس اللى قدام عينيه ، لكن اللى كمان مش شايفهم
بعينيه .
يقول : السلام لصفوف الملائكة والشهداء والقديسين ...
- البخور ده مش ليكم لوحدكم .
لكن للقديسين اللى إحنا مش شايفينهم .
- كمان إذا كان فيه قديسين منظورين ( زى الأب البطريرك
أو الأب الأسقف ) يروح لهم ، ويقول قدامهم :
الرب يحفظ لنا وعلينا حياة وقيام أبينا ...
- ويروح للآباء الكهنة ، ويقدم لهم بخور ...
ده معناه أن : الله ساكن فى قديسيه .
يوحنا المعمدان : فى بطن أمه ، سجد للمسيح وهو فى
بطن أمه .
ده يعنى إننا شايفين كل القديسين ساكن فيهم المسيح .

إذن : المسيح فى الإنجيل .
، " الأب البطريرك والأسقف والكاهن .
، " الشعب أيضًا .
كلنا فينا روح الله : " أنتم هياكل الله ... " .
- وكل ما الكاهن يلاقى أيقونة ، يعطى قدامها بخور ...
ويسلم على صاحبها ويقول :
" أُطلب من الرب عنا ... ليغفر لنا خطايانا " .
- دى الطلبة الملحة على ذهن الكاهن دائمًا ...
إن ربنا يساعدنا علشان ندخل السماء .


البخور :

بيمثل حضور الله فى الكنيسة ...
علشان كده الشعب بينحنى لما أبونا يعدى جنبه بالبخور ،
إحساس أنه فيه حاجة مقدسة ... الله حاضر فى كنيسته .
فرصة ... إلحق أُطلب اللى أنت عاوزه .
والأيقونة ، فى الفكر الأرثوذكسى :
تمثل حضور للشخص نفسه وليس مجرد صورة .
رد فعل الشعب ... يبقى إيه ؟

الشعب بعد ما كان مهلل ، وبيقول ألحان ...
بينحنى ويقدم توبة ...
يطلب عن أخيه المريض ، المسافر ، .... إلخ .

سرّ الرجعة :

يرجع أبونا يحط ملعقة بخور فى الشورية .
ويقدم هذه الإعترافات مع البخور على المذبح قدام المسيح.
ويقول : إقبل يا رب إعترافات شعبك .
زى ما قبلت إعتراف اللص اليمين على الصليب
المكرم .
يتقرى فصل من الرسائل الجامعه :
بطرس ، يوحنا ، يعقوب ، يهوذا .
ثم يقراء الإبركسيس : فصل من أعمال الرسل.
علشان نفتكر عمل ربنا فى كنيسته ومع شعبه .

أبونا يعمل دورة الإبركسيس :

أمام الهيكل ... فى الخورس الأولانى فقط .
القراءات دى : شوية فصول مرتبطة ببعضها ...
خط واحد وفكر واحد ومرتبطين بالمزمور والإنجيل .

( وأيضًا قراءات باكر وعشية ) .
فى الأيام العادية ( السنوى ) :
القراءات بتبقى مرتبطة بسيرة القديس بتاع اليوم .
فى الآحاد : فيه خطة خاصة ( خط الخلاص ) .
فى الصوم الكبير :
القراءات تدور حول التوبة والإعداد للمعمودية .
لأن الموعوظين كانوا بيجهزوهم للعماد فى أواخر الصوم
( أحد التناصير ).
فى الخماسين، القراءات بتبقى : مرتبطة بق يامة المسيح
وإثبات لاهوته.
، عن طريق سر الإفخارستيا .
يتقرى السنكسار : سيرة القديس بتاع اليوم .
معناه أن الكنيسة بتحط قدامنا نماذج نتعلم منها :
التقوى والإيمان والإلتزام بمحبة الله .
، الإيمان الأرثوذكسى.
لاحظوا : أن أعمال الرسل ما لهوش ختام ... لكن " لم تزل
كلمة الرب ".



السنكسار يتقرى بعد أعمال الرسل ، معناه :
أن عمل ربنا ما خلصش .

أوشية الإنجيل :

أبونا يطلب لنا فيها أن نكون مستعدين ومستحقين لسماع
الإنجيل والعمل به .

والإنجيل :

- أبونا يحط البشارة فوق رأسه ويقول :
( باللغة القبطية : إف إزم ارؤوت ... مبارك الآتى بإسم
الرب ...).
وضع البشارة فوق الرأس معناها :
إننا خاضعين للكتاب مش الكتاب خاضع لفكرنا .
كنيستنا بتوقر الإنجيل قوى : وده موضوع طويل .
- لما يتقرى نقف بخشوع ونسمع ونتعلم ( المسيح بيتكلم ).
ولما ندخل الكنيسة والإنجيل بيتقرى ، نقف مانكملش
طريقنا ، إكرامًا للإنجيل ... ونكمل بعد ما ينتهى الشماس
من قرايته .
- حسب إيماننا ، المسيح نفسه هو اللى بيقرا الإنجيل .

( سواء من فم الأسقف أو الكاهن أو الشماس ) .
- ومش مفروض نسجد لما نلاقى الإنجيل بيتقرى ، لأنه
بيتقرى الإنجيل اللى رافع راسنا ...
- أسجد بعد ما ينتهى الشماس من قرايته .

الكنيسة :
دايمًا تقدم المزمور ثم الإنجيل ... علشان تربط بين
العهدين .

يسجد الكاهن :

ويصلى ( سرًا ) سر الإنجيل وصلاة الحجاب .
لأنه واقف قدام حجاب الهيكل ( حامل الأيقونات ) ...
علشان يستعد لصلاة القداس .

دخول الهيكل :

مش سهل ... الهيكل ده هو السماء .
الكاهن ينحنى ويقبل الأرض ويستأذن بدخول الهيكل ...
والشماس كمان يعمل زى كده . ويقبل المذبح .
كأنه بيقبل المسيح نفسه .

الصلوات السرية :

أبونا بيصلى صلوات سرية كتيرة قوى أثناء القداس ...
صلوات عميقة ... يا ريت تطلعوا عليها فى الخولاجى .
العظة :
لشرح ما تعذر فهمه على الشعب من كلمات الإنجيل
والمزمور

منقول​


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2010)

كل تقدير واحترام لشخصك الكريم 

اخى النهيسى 

مواضيعك كلها هادفه 

شكراااااااااااااااا جداااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## zezza (13 فبراير 2010)

حقيقى موضوع اكتر من رائع ... و شرح مبسط جميل
وجه فى وقته علشان كنا هنبدا بشرح طقوس القداس فى الاجتماع 
شكرا استاذ نهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2010)

*الله .... أنا اللى أهتمامى رائع..؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*دة حضرتك اللى مواضيعكم مبهرة وممتازة وجديدة وهادفة*
*بسم الصليب عليكم*
*الرب يباركم*
​


----------

